# is 500 ppm tap water normal? what is normal?



## growbuddy (Nov 9, 2009)

is 400-500 ppm tap water normal? and what is normal?

what is your waters PPM reading?


----------



## royalewithcheese40 (Nov 9, 2009)

500 is normal


----------



## stonedar (Nov 9, 2009)

my town water is 238 tonight, my well water on the farm is usually around 275 or so

general hydroponics recommends using their hard water version of micro in their 3 part Flora series if your water is over 200 ppm

so I guess that means you gots the hard water, jack

purchase a cheap RO filter


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 9, 2009)

500 is way high!

Mine runs about 100...

You're gonna have to get some hardwater nutes for that shit...


----------



## stilljonzen (Nov 9, 2009)

500 ppm dam!! Thats thick


----------



## royalewithcheese40 (Nov 9, 2009)

thats california water... i use r/o. ive seen it up to 1000 in la.


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 9, 2009)

I mix half distilled water half tap, but now my plants are drinking 2 gal every 3 days


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 9, 2009)

what is the cheapest reverse osmosis machine. where do I go. I was thinking about making a distiller


----------



## stonedar (Nov 10, 2009)

if you are a handy person go here http://www.purewaterclub.com/
cheapest place I have seen

Lowes and the other big box stores sell them as well


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah I went I like that 60 dollar one, it is portable, and it just hooks up to a sink! I only need 4-10 gallons a week so that is perfect. I like it im going to buy it


----------



## captain insaneo (Nov 11, 2009)

shit my ppms are in the mid to high 600's
but 14 miles away at my folks' they are only in the 200-250 range


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 11, 2009)

well maybe we should both buy it haha, go to the link that the other guy posted, and look at the portable one for 60 bucks. I think it can make 50 gallons a day. that is a shit load of good H20


----------



## superdave5 (Nov 11, 2009)

ya 500 is high. Try RO water should be under a 100


----------



## grobofotwanky (Nov 12, 2009)

My tap water is 180 ppm. I use a Mr Clean carwash filter to filter it down to 0 ppm. I usually replace the filter when the water gets up to around 15 ppm, approx. 40-50 gal. And for an initial investment of 12 dollars and 7 bucks a filter, that isn't too bad IMO.


----------



## BeefSupreme (Nov 22, 2009)

That sick! mine is 23 FFS!


----------



## First Time Growin (Nov 22, 2009)

what do you mean? 500 ppm of what?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Nov 22, 2009)

First Time Growin said:


> what do you mean? 500 ppm of what?


ppm is parts per million. Using a TDS/EC meter will tell you the ppm of your water. Basically, its a measurement of how clean your water is. The lower the number, the purer the water. The higher the number, the dirtier it is.

Stonedar, thanks for the link to that website man. Check out this portable RO system. Only $57!!!! The replacement filters are cheap $23 and they last up to 2500-3500 gallons of pure water!! Looks like a good deal, I might have to order one


----------



## nomadglass (Nov 22, 2009)

Mine runs about 550 ppm and right down the road it is just 200 it sucks but what can you do.


----------



## Calijuana (Nov 23, 2009)

shit, i thought 100 was high, mine is like 50 on average..


----------



## trapper (Nov 23, 2009)

my water is 900 ppm,some plants can handle and thrive in it,some get all clogged up.but i use an RO now,but i was surprised that if i made seeds on a plant that was fed the high ppm and then grew out the seeds and kept the ones that could grow in 900 i was golden,but some just burned up and died.


----------



## Big P (Nov 23, 2009)

for real i didnt know mine was so low compared to others mine is always 75 ppm no matter what i have never seen it fluctuate city water


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah no 900 ppm is what I feed my plants with nutes haha. dont know how you did that, but I have a fucking Mr. clean car wash filter. I never even thought about using that, it does distill the water from your hose! 
so thanks for posting that guy


----------

